# Principles of movement in Taijutsu - Part I -



## phlux (Jul 29, 2003)

This is just a first go. Let me know what you think of this beginning;

- Part I -

There is something that I have been thinking about for some time - and that is the actual principles we use in our execution of Taijutsu.

First a disclaimer - I am a student of Bujinakan - and started my training about 12 years ago, but during that time I took a few years off. I was not actively going to any dojo for several years. I am back and active in the Bujinkan now and I have a very clear picture of where I am and where I want to be. And that picture is this: I know nothing - I know what good movement feels like - and I want to master movement in this body.

Back to the post at hand - Principles. We continually boast that Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu is not about techniques - but about principles of movement. Its about an understanding of being and how the body moves and works that makes our movement work - the techniques are just the form that the movement takes when in any given situation.

So, with that said, I am hoping to actually define what these "Principles" are that we are talking about.

Lets start with the basics;

What is Taijutsu: Taijutsu translated is Skill with the Body

We see that the basis of the Taijutsu system is studying of movement through the Human Form. An important aspect of this concept that is obvious  but may be often overlooked is that Martial Arts in general and Taijutsu in specific is a study of skill in which we are the tool. We are learning how to use a tool that we actually are. This is very important as we need to realize that the fundamental difference in using a tool and being a tool  is the level of conscious awareness we are capable of during application.

In our body  we can be conscious of every cell, aware of the exact position and angle of every joint.

We are studying movement through the human body. The human body is of a known quantity to us. We are aware of how the human body must move. We understand how the arms are used  the hands, feet and legs. On a superficial level everyone has a certain level of awareness and understanding of the minimum capabilities of the human body that allow us to move from place to place and perform the basic tasks associated with survival and everyday life. Generally there is very little observation and true study of movement from the perspective of personal movement through space.

To properly use the tool that we are studying  we need to have a complete understanding of its form, function, capabilities, limitations and weaknesses. Our bodies are all the same in function (they mechanically operate the same way)  but the other aspects of each individual varies. Forms are different, small, fat, thin, large etc. Our capabilities are different as well  some have physical limits to their capabilities based on health, injuries and mental attitude and personality.

Because of the fact that our bodies mechanically operate all the same - we need to be able to move in such a way that the varying factors of each person do not matter. Strength, size, speed, etc. cannot matter in our movement. This is why we need a system based on principles and not technique. Techniques vary from every implementation - every instance is and should be different.

So the principles of movement and control of the human form can begin to be listed and studied. (There are also general principles of physics in here as well)

By looking at the physical makeup of the Human form we can identify fundamental principles that allow for Human mobility.


Balance  

The most basic (not simple - but foundational) principle behind human mobility is the ability to Balance  the ability to adapt to changes in our orientation and position in relation to gravity and the base plane (ground). Basic balance is second nature; i.e. the ability to walk, run, lean, stand etc

An important aspect of balance is how dependant it can become on some of our traditional 5 physical senses. For example your balance is greatly affected by your ability to see. Try walking a straight and stable line at a normal gait with your eyes closed. One will tend to swerve and wobble if this has not been practiced much.

One must be on balance in order to properly move. You need be on balance when executing your movements in order to maintain proper body alignment and power delivery. If you are not on balance you will put yourself into a dangerous position. Even though you can begin movements off balance (i.e. when surprised) and not totally in control of your kamae  doing so will lead to your being controlled unless every movement you make is towards regaining the control of your balance and command of your space.


Path of Least Resistance  

(There are many ways of talking about this aspect of movement  I will not go into specifics of techniques here. I am referring only to the principle rather than any specific interpretation or application)

When we move against an opponent, we know that our opponent will be attempting to maintain his balance. An opponent who is balanced will be more structurally sound and thus will have strength and power in his posture and his movements. An opponent who is centered and balanced will be very difficult to control, so we must break his balance. In order to do so  we need take him off balance in such a way that does not compromise our own center, kamae, balance etc so we need follow the path of least resistance. The path of least resistance is not always physical (from a structural perspective)  at times we may not be in a position to affect ones balance through direct muscular/skeletal control  sometimes we have to assist our opponents in breaking their own balance through pain. The purpose of many pain techniques is to get the opponent to lose their mindfulness of their kamae and positioning so that their center is on the pain  thus allowing their body to move by moving and directing the pain. Another application is to allow our opponent to de-center themselves through unexpected responses to their actions. Not being there when the opponent strikes  and letting him extend or move off balance a little because his balance was dependant on our being hit (which is bad movement  so we need be sure that we do not move in this way either).

The Idea of least resistance is that we need to move around where our opponent has power. The human body is physically capable of being on power within a rather limited (pre-defined) range. 


The Lever and Fulcrum  

Everyone here should be familiar with this concept. Now because we are using this principle through the Human it may be a little less easy to spot in some cases. Like in some throws. An easy example is the arm bar. Arm bars are very straightforward levers. The fulcrum point is just above the elbow, the base is at the shoulder and the load that we are attempting to lift, move or otherwise control is the center of gravity.

This principle permeates almost all of our movement, it is used in everything from simple wrist locks, arm bars and throws to complex hip displacement and weapon arts.

In order to execute many of our techniques we use this principle against our opponent or Uke. But in order to do so we must be in command of the other principles as they apply to our positioning and movement. We must be on balance, with proper distance and be moving in such a manner that our Levering of our opponent can be accomplished with the least amount of strength.


Distance  

In order to remain on balance and be in a position where you can maintain your power, strength and ability to move freely you need to maintain proper distancing at all times based on the movements you are doing.

There is no Magic Distance for all movements. There is right distancing based on the movements you are doing based on these principles. When you are doing very dynamic throws your body may be pressed up against the opponent. If you are moving from a raised center of gravity (based on the weapons and movements of your opponent) you may never come very close to your opponent.

Distance awareness is something that is developed through awareness of your space. It is a very difficult thing to master as proper distance is something that is always changing. One can develop a keen sense of proper distancing through continual training and movement, it will become an intuitive skill.



Each of these topics are huge  and can be discussed at great length. I will go into each topic further in later discussions  but at this time I wish to list some fundamental principles of movement and give minor examples as to how/why they work.

There will be following parts to this post  and I would love to hear your feedback. 

This is not currently intended to be a full and complete list or study of each principle, so if you have anything you would like to add  please feel free  however please refrain from the I cant believe you overlooked such-and-such replies  as I have repeatedly stated that this is not all.

I just want to get some initial feedback into where I am going and see if people are interested in this.

Thanks.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2003)

You might expand it for MartialTalk Magazine!


----------



## Brother John (Oct 28, 2003)

Please keep this coming.
Even for someone who doesn't (yet) study Ninpo
This is very good stuff.

I practice/teach American Kenpo Karate and it is very interesting to see how many very important aspects Ninpo and Kenpo have in common.

Thanks for this contribution.
Your Brother
John


----------



## pknox (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> *I practice/teach American Kenpo Karate and it is very interesting to see how many very important aspects Ninpo and Kenpo have in common*



I wouldn't find this at all surprising -- many of the concepts behind different martial arts are quite similar - the human body has only limited ways of moving, so there are only so many ways to vary the theme.  I wouldn't be surprised if artists from other disciplines felt the same way when looking at taijutsu, or at kenpo, for that matter.  Basically, it's all good.  

I would also love to see this in the next magazine!


----------



## pknox (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phlux _
> *This is very important as we need to realize that the fundamental difference in using a tool and being a tool  is the level of conscious awareness we are capable of during application.*



Thanks!  Now, next time someone tells me I'm "acting like a tool", I will know to take it as a compliment.


----------

